# have you seen this? Horrible



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Old, old, old news.

No horses were injured and no people seriously hurt, although it looks pretty dramatic.

All of those horses and drivers went on to compete another day.

Horses can be dangerous, and are unpredictable regardless of their training.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Yes, very old news! But a good reminder of what can go wrong so quickly.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I think they decided the horse was stung by bees


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

I saw that awhile back.

I'm glad no one was injured, but it really is terrible how horribly they handled that. Where were the men on quarter horses in western saddles ready to herd up any wild horse? Horses are herd animals, and that really is the safest way to handle this situation.

Just goes to show how unpredictable life can be.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am still stuck on the Op-why angry? I saw no mistreatment, etc. What was the issue that angered you?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm also curious as to why it drove you to tears, OP?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Epic Fail!

That was pretty nuts. But i am not sure why the anger and tears either.
And I'm not sure how they could have handled it but to stand in front of a scared horse going at full speed is just plain stupid, lol


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I honestly don't see the big deal. They're horses and they're unpredictable.

Sure it is scary when stuff like that happens, but you have to prepare for things like this and for the most part it seemed to be dealt with fairly calmly and orderly.

As SR said, no one was seriously injured and this is very old.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

it angers me because of the stupidity. the guy standing out in front of the horse like that's going to make it stop. the guy who grabbed the reigns of the horse as it sped by, did he really think that was going to work? the people in the stands screaming. It made me cry because i just thought those horses must be terrified in all of that, with all the commotion and chaos. I know we all can't say how we would or would not act in a situation but what i think could have avoided that whole thing is if the driver of the initial horse turned him straight into the wall. he was obviously trying to stop the horse at first by pulling on the reigns. when that didnt work, where did he go? did he fall out or did he bail?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What would you do? (Cautionary note here: can't see the video but I'm 95% sure I know the video being discussed - the Country Pleasure driving accident where the horse goes down in the end.)
In my opinion it was handled fairly well considering the situation. The horses were moved in, and they tried their best to keep the loose horse to the outside. Stepping out and w"making yourself big" can divert or stop some horses - obviously not one so panicked though. They grabbed at the reins in an attempt to be able to regain control. That didn't work, and they started trying to get the other horses out to limit additional accidents, and did it in such a manner to avoid letting the loose horse out. 
What else could have been done? What would you have done differently in a high-stress situation like this, OP? No humans or horses were really hurt - it all ended very well, considering. Pretty? Nope, but that's what happens in situations like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Thta's really scarey. I'm glad no one got "really" hurt. It looked pretty awful. The announcer seemed to have a good head about it though.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just checked on my laptop - yes, that's the video I was talking about.
Scary? Most definitely.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

What nearly brings me to tears isn't the horses running about. It's the fear that I know was going through the poor owners' minds!

I don't see how anyone could be angry with these people. They tried all of the traditional methods to stop the horses in order to avoid injury to others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

The only thing that I saw as stupid was the fact of how long people took to get out of their carts and either hold their horses/unhook and hold hold their horses instead of letting their butts sit in their carts in a possible position to get hit.
The one British comment I read in all caps was absolutely hilarious though. ;p
I believe that if the other drivers would've gotten off and got their horses (and stayed closer to the middle!) no more than the first horse's issue would have happened.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There was one driver who_ couldn't_ get out and hold her horse, because she's a paraplegic. She was the one I most worried about when I first saw the video, since she didn't have the ability to get out of her buggy.


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> There was one driver who_ couldn't_ get out and hold her horse, because she's a paraplegic. She was the one I most worried about when I first saw the video, since she didn't have the ability to get out of her buggy.


Yeah, this is very true. From what has been said since the video was filmed, there was a wasp's nest near the in gate. It is thought that the initial horse got stung several times. They tried pretty much every method they could. While it is great to say 'oh they should have also done xyz', this is not a common occurance at this type of show and was obviously very shocking for everyone involved. I'm glad that they handled it as well as they did.. I can't imagine the fear that the paraplegic woman felt, knowing she couldn't get out of her cart. All the horses were fine. 

It is standard practice to have the horses go to the center and to keep the loose horse on the outside, dismount, hold the horses, etc. In a driving class obviously you get out of the cart if you can. The reason the horses weren't taken out sooner is probably because the loose horse then could have gotten out of the arena when the gate was open, and they didn't want more serious injuries from a loose horse and cart galloping through the concrete showgrounds with people who were unaware of what had happened getting injured. They got the other horses out as soon as they felt they could.


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

Here is the animal planet segment that explains some more..


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This has been posted to death on here. I give credit to the announcer for remaining calm during the fiasco.


----------



## dphl1995 (Jun 6, 2011)

"What else could have been done? What would you have done differently in a high-stress situation like this, OP?"
quoted

I agree. Quite honestly, the horse would have angered me the most. Why did he feel the need to barrel through the other horses? That's what I would have done. Grabbing the reins seems like the most logical thing to do by this point. They waved their arms in an attempt to scare the horse to the outside, like the announcer said to do.

The announcers stupidity was the fact that she was getting angry with the contestants. I was thinking the whole time "well lady, why don't YOU come down here and try and wrangle up several, hot, panicked horses?" 

All in all, I think it was handled the best that it could be at the time.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

rottenweiler said:


> I know we all can't say how we would or would not act in a situation but what i think could have avoided that whole thing is if the driver of the initial horse turned him straight into the wall. he was obviously trying to stop the horse at first by pulling on the reigns. when that didnt work, where did he go? did he fall out or did he bail?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_I am assuming that you have never driven before...so I will tell you that you cannot just turn the horse into the wall like you can a saddle horse. It doesn't work that way. _

_The guy got tossed out, so he couldn't really do anything. And honestly, if he had bailed, I wouldn't blame him. It is absolutely terrifying to have a horse take off like that and have no control over it. When they are spooked and scared like that, you can't do much to control them. Especially when they start rearing. _

_At the track, there have been numerous horses caught by someone stepping out in front of them, and grabbing the *lines* (not reins), and no doubt at driving competitions as well. You catch the head, you catch the horse._


----------



## ksm3 (Oct 27, 2006)

I see no reason for tears. The only thing I could be angry about would be the stupidity of those two horses who decided to run into the other ones blindly. I know they can't see behind them, but hell they definitely can see in front!
Just makes me never want to buy an Arab lol.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

ksm3 said:


> Just makes me never want to buy an Arab lol.


Right, because ONLY Arabians panic and run blindly when they're being stung by bees. :roll:


----------



## sillysally (Feb 13, 2009)

Yikes! I had not seen that before!! How terrifying that must have been to be in that ring--the owners of those horses must have been beside themselves.

Honestly, I think that they handled it the best they could have. I wonder if the horses running into the other horses was based on the horses looking for the security of another horse but they were so panicked that they ended up knocking them over....


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Bugs Bunny said:


> I saw that awhile back.
> 
> I'm glad no one was injured, but it really is terrible how horribly they handled that. Where were the men on quarter horses in western saddles ready to herd up any wild horse? Horses are herd animals, and that really is the safest way to handle this situation.
> 
> Just goes to show how unpredictable life can be.


Are you seious? So when they are trying to "herd them up" and they get hit by the flailing cart then whAT?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> What would you do? (Cautionary note here: can't see the video but I'm 95% sure I know the video being discussed - the Country Pleasure driving accident where the horse goes down in the end.)
> In my opinion it was handled fairly well considering the situation. The horses were moved in, and they tried their best to keep the loose horse to the outside. Stepping out and w"making yourself big" can divert or stop some horses - obviously not one so panicked though. They grabbed at the reins in an attempt to be able to regain control. That didn't work, and they started trying to get the other horses out to limit additional accidents, and did it in such a manner to avoid letting the loose horse out.
> What else could have been done? What would you have done differently in a high-stress situation like this, OP? No humans or horses were really hurt - it all ended very well, considering. Pretty? Nope, but that's what happens in situations like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In driving they warn when an accident happens you do not try and stop the horse. You want to keep it running on the rail and it will tire and eventually stop. I didn't watch the video recently but my bet is them trying to catch the horse possibly made it run off the rail and make it worse and go into the center. I also think that when the guy lost control in the biggining it is possible that the horse had it's tongue over the bit because he didn't have any control early on


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Iseul said:


> The only thing that I saw as stupid was the fact of how long people took to get out of their carts and either hold their horses/unhook and hold hold their horses instead of letting their butts sit in their carts in a possible position to get hit.
> The one British comment I read in all caps was absolutely hilarious though. ;p
> I believe that if the other drivers would've gotten off and got their horses (and stayed closer to the middle!) no more than the first horse's issue would have happened.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 You should NEVER exit the cart in a situation like that. ALWAYS stay in the cart. If some headers had been there that would have been helpful. If your horse takes off you can possible control it but you can't from the ground.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow! Just goes to show how anything can happen in an instant. Cudos to the announcer for remaining so calm and professional throughout. Not sure I would be able to have done the same.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

How ignorant to make an entire breed assumption from an incredibly scared and possibly stung horse. I would be genuinely amazed to see any horse stand calmly and quietly when it geta stung by a bee, wasp, etc. Blind ignorance and stupidity are a big problem in perpetuating false stereotypes, but I guess someone has to keep them going, right? If love to tell you all the stories about our "crazy" arabs - including the pb stallion my 6yo daughter has been riding (around mares in heat no less *gasp* since she was 3. *rolls eyes and walks away from thread muttering under her breath*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

That horse obviously dislikes driving..


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Jessskater said:


> That horse obviously dislikes driving..


I think that horse dislikes getting stung by a bee. Liking or not liking driving had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

SEAmom said:


> How ignorant to make an entire breed assumption from an incredibly scared and possibly stung horse. I would be genuinely amazed to see any horse stand calmly and quietly when it geta stung by a bee, wasp, etc. Blind ignorance and stupidity are a big problem in perpetuating false stereotypes, but I guess someone has to keep them going, right? If love to tell you all the stories about our "crazy" arabs - including the pb stallion my 6yo daughter has been riding (around mares in heat no less *gasp* since she was 3. *rolls eyes and walks away from thread muttering under her breath*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's funny how no one seems to understand sarcasm.
I believe the entire post in which you are refering to was meant as a joke. - hence the "lol" at the end.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It wasn't sarcasm. That poster meant what she said about Arabians. The 'lol' was just because she thought it was heelarious that Ayrabs are sooo stupid.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I think that horse dislikes getting stung by a bee. Liking or not liking driving had nothing to do with it.


A bee? Whoops didn't read that.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> It wasn't sarcasm. That poster meant what she said about Arabians. The 'lol' was just because she thought it was heelarious that Ayrabs are sooo stupid.


I think you're overly sensitive.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't hear a darn thing from either video, but from what I can see it was handled as well as any random, crazy situation could be. It could have been much worse. The horse could have been tangled in it's own lines, or tangled into one of the other carted horses it barreled into out of panicky fear. Since horses have a blind spot directly in front of them and the eye guards (I can't remember what they're really called), I can kinda see how the horse ended up running into a couple of fellow equines (not to mention it's panicked state of mind). At least everyone came out alright!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Reiterin said:


> I think you're overly sensitive.



I think the blatantly ignorant comment was unnecessary and unwarranted. I'm sure no one else appreciates such overly-used and thoroughly incorrect generalizations about their own horses' breeds.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, I think it's time to close the thread as it seems to be getting too personal. This video was beat to death like 10 times here. Accidents happen, it has NOTHING to do with the breed. I'm very glad noone was hurt (especially that handicapped lady).


----------

